# Zaurus network problem reward if your advice is successful!

## whanau

I have a big problem getting the zaurus working in gentoo

OK here goes. I have followed the guide at rualut.com

I have compiled the vanilla sources kernel with the

2.4.20 patch

the appropriate modules  usbcore , usb-uhci and

usbdnet all exist in /lib/modules

the usbcore and usb-uhci modules are loaded at boot

I have emerged hotplug, and made it start at boot up.

The following script is in /etc/hotplug/usb/usbdnet

#! /bin/bash

echo "usbdnet hotplug script running"

typeset -i num

num=`ifconfig | grep usb0 | wc -l`

if [ $num -eq 0 ] ; then

	echo "Loading Zaurus"

	ifconfig usb0 192.168.129.1 netmask 255.255.255.255

up

	route add -host 192.168.129.201 usb0

fi

When i boot with the Z on I get the following messages

in /var/log/syslog

Jan  9 04:25:52 mark kernel: hub.c: new USB device

00:1f.2-1, assigned address 2

Jan  9 04:25:52 mark kernel: usb.c: USB device 2

(vend/prod 0x4dd/0x8004) is not claimed by any active

driver.

Jan  9 04:25:52 mark kernel: hub.c: already running

port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

Jan  9 04:25:52 mark kernel: usb.c: USB disconnect on

device 00:1f.2-1 address 2

Jan  9 04:25:52 mark kernel: PCI: Found IRQ 10 for

device 02:07.0

Jan  9 04:25:52 mark kernel: PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with

00:1f.2

Jan  9 04:25:52 mark kernel: hub.c: Cannot enable port

1 of hub 1, disabling port.

Jan  9 04:25:52 mark kernel: hub.c: Maybe the USB

cable is bad?

and this is /var/log/messages

Jan  9 04:56:19 mark kernel: hub.c: Cannot enable port

1 of hub 1, disabling port.

Jan  9 04:56:19 mark kernel: hub.c: Maybe the USB

cable is bad?

When i turn my Z on, stick it in the crade and press

sync i get the following messages in /var/log/syslog

Jan  9 04:56:19 mark kernel: hub.c: Cannot enable port

1 of hub 1, disabling port.

Jan  9 04:56:19 mark kernel: hub.c: Maybe the USB

cable is bad?

However I know the cable ain't bad cause I was able to ping the z under debian

Suffice it to say usb0 does not appear in ifconfig

and lsmod shows the hotplug isn't loading the usbdnet

module like it should.

Any ideas? Perhaps I could just get details about somebodies modules.autoload file, what services you load at boot,

your /lib/modules/*/modules.usbmap file, and your

hotplug configuration, it might be easier

Thanks heaps for your help, ive been tearing my hair

out over this!

AND i am not shitting about the reward. If your post is the most helpful a big 20 is heading to your paypal account

----------

## puddpunk

Hi there!

First thing: can you please post without using line feeds yourself? The forum does a pretty good job at word wrapping and I had to kinda squint to see what was going on  :Smile: 

Right, start off slow, check the basics. Is the USB cable damaged, I know you could use it in deb, but is it damaged now?

Is "Assign IRQ to USB devices" Enabled in your BIOS? Does this page help you at all? What about this one?

What happens when you manually instal usbdnet and invoke hotplug, any joy? How old is your Z? (i.e. ROM version?) Perhaps this program may help you. Also, this page may help you.

----------

## puddpunk

perhaps try starting again with this link.

----------

## uxbod

It seems like January is the Zaurus month  :Smile:  I too am having a problem with getting the Zaurus to connect to Gentoo.  I have got a bit further in that I have had one good sync before the unit locked up. I am getting very intermittent ping response (see output)

slider root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

NVdriver             1066912  10  (autoclean)

usb-uhci               24428   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               15752   0  (unused)

emu10k1                71560   0 

ac97_codec             10536   0  [emu10k1]

usbdnet                15748   0 

usbcore                65984   1  [usb-uhci ehci-hcd usbdnet]

sr_mod                 14424   0  (unused)

sg                     29132   0  (unused)

slider root # ping 192.168.129.201

PING 192.168.129.201 (192.168.129.201): 56 octets data

64 octets from 192.168.129.201: icmp_seq=0 ttl=255 time=2004.3 ms

wrong data byte #0 should be 0x69 but was 0x6767 d 1e 3e 24 ec d 0 

        8 9 a b c d e f 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 1a 1b 1c 1d 1e 1f 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 

        28 29 2a 2b 2c 2d 2e 2f 

64 octets from 192.168.129.201: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=1007.9 ms

wrong data byte #0 should be 0x69 but was 0x6868 d 1e 3e 19 e2 d 0 

        8 9 a b c d e f 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 1a 1b 1c 1d 1e 1f 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 

        28 29 2a 2b 2c 2d 2e 2f 

64 octets from 192.168.129.201: icmp_seq=2 ttl=255 time=8.9 ms

--- 192.168.129.201 ping statistics ---

11 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 72% packet loss

round-trip min/avg/max = 8.9/1007.0/2004.3 ms

slider root # 

As you can see all the necessary modules are loaded. I am starting to give up hope now and seriously considering whether to buy a WLAN card and base station. Do you think this would be a better route instead of trying to get it to sync via USB?

----------

## slinkan

I Didn't have any trouble at all setting up my zaurus, though, mind you, I haven't tried hotplug yet (too lazy, ./zaurus.up does the job for me).

```

grim root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: PF 

[...snip...]

usbdnet                13224   1 

usb-uhci               21540   0  (unused)

[...snip...]

grim root # cat zaurus.up 

#!/bin/bash

#Setting up the usb-net connection to the Zaurus.

ifconfig usb0 192.168.129.1 netmask 255.255.255.255 pointopoint 192.168.129.201

grim root # 

grim root # cat /etc/modules.autoload 

[...BIGsnip...]

#USB Stuff

usb-uhci

usbdnet

grim root # 

```

GL HF  :Wink: 

P.S. I'm running Gentoo 1.2, kernel 2.4.19-crypto-r7, gcc 2.95.3 on an athlon xp 2000+ on a MSI MoBo with nv graphics. D.S.

----------

## ysg

I'm not sure whether this is applicable to gentoo or not since I haven't installed gentoo yet... (waiting for 1.4!)  but I believe usbdnet is now superceded by usbnet, which is in the kernel. And the zaurus works with the usbnet module after applying the latest usbnet patches (2.4.20/21pre) -- i've tested on redhat-8.1beta.

----------

## uxbod

The simple ifconfig works a treat  :Smile:  What package do you use for syncronisation?

----------

